# Help undervolting i3-8145U with throttlestop



## uni_0n (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi.
Does anyone have Throttlestop settings for Intel Core i3 8145U processor?
At me it reaches critical temperatures even at office tasks. My laptop is HP ProBook 430 G6 and with only iGPU Intel UHD 620.
For my needs, this cpu is enough, but in games the situation everything is sad. And Windows 11 dries up my processor completely at basic tasks.

Help me please. I cannot find the throttlestop settings for my processor.
Is that CPU sick unpopular?

If you need any information about the specifications, please let me know. I'm a newbie. I have invested a lot of money in this laptop

I want to love my laptop, not look at it for throttling as rubbish


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 11, 2021)

A lot of laptops have disabled CPU voltage control. You need to post some pictures of ThrottleStop including the FIVR window and the TPL window.

A low power U series Core i3 CPU is not recommended if gaming is important to you. Inadequate cooling is a common problem with low end devices.


----------



## uni_0n (Sep 11, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> A lot of laptops have disabled CPU voltage control. You need to post some pictures of ThrottleStop including the FIVR window and the TPL window.
> 
> A low power U series Core i3 CPU is not recommended if gaming is important to you. Inadequate cooling is a common problem with low end devices.


Here!


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 11, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> A lot of laptops have disabled CPU voltage control.







Locked means locked. The manufacturer of your laptop has locked out CPU voltage control so you cannot undervolt your laptop.


----------



## uni_0n (Sep 11, 2021)

It's a shame that my laptop turned out to be a pumpkin. Many thanks broanyways
If I could bring back those times ...

I will soon go back to my 2011 X220 Thinkpad with i7, no throttling operations are needed there, everything works stably, because laptops before was produced for people and not marketing.


----------

